# Texas city dike



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Is it safe to wade there at night? A buddy of mine is wanting to go and I'm not sure I like the idea of wading at night, especially since I've never been there. Thoughts on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wear a pfd.
Wear a head lamp to alert boats.
Wear a safety whistle. All waders should wear a safety whistle at all times.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

I wouldn't make my first trip there a night wade. Go during the day and learn the area first. Wear a pfd as sgrem said.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> I wouldn't make my first trip there a night wade. Go during the day and learn the area first. Wear a pfd as sgrem said.


Yeah, we decided to just fish off the dike instead of wading. Probably a better idea for night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Killer (Apr 12, 2006)

wade north of the dike around dollar point before the moses lake flood gate, ive done good there early morning or evening


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

CFKBig57 said:


> Yeah, we decided to just fish off the dike instead of wading. Probably a better idea for night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Catch any?


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Solodaddio said:


> Catch any?


Haven't been yet, were planning the trip for Friday. Guess I should've phrased it better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

